# "Blue Marlana" Port Eads Trip 8/16



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Marlana and I took a month off from fishing, as we had a ton of stuff to get done at work, at home, and on the boat. This weekend marked the end of our hiatus, and "Blue Marlana" made her 7th offshore trip for the year. 

We eased out at night, and 9 knotted our way to Port Eads. (Marlana wanted to go see what it looked like.) When we got there, it was pretty cool, but the bugs made quick work of us. Our boat was literally covered in black insects from top to bottom.

Marlana and I hid in the cabin and got some sleep. (I know....we're whimps...but we both HATE bugs!)

We headed out fishing from there and hooked our biggest BLUE MARLIN to date. This fish was much bigger than the 120' fish we measured last year, and it was pissed off!! She hit a Pakula Sprocket on the center rigger, and proceeded to smoke-check our 50 wide. 

We backed down HARD on this fish for what seemed like an eternity. We had her close to the boat twice, but never could get the leader. She went deep on us, and eventually we pulled the hooks.

The VIDEO says it all. If you want to watch it, you will have to use a laptop or desktop. For some reason, I can't view it on phones or Ipads..sorry. Perhaps it has something to do with the copyrighted song, but I'm not changing it...it's too perfect!

UPDATE:::may have issue fixed to watch on tablets/phones.

Sorry for the lame post...and boring video...but we try to share all of our trips...good or bad. 

The GO PRO sucks at video any further than 20' from the camera. It's too bad, as this fish put on the most incredible aerial display I have ever seen. I tried to zoom-in on my computer, but the images came out very poor. 

Tight Lines!

Dave


*VIDEO:: USE laptop or DESKTOP* UPDATE: May have this issue fixed. Try watching on Tablets or Phones.

http://youtu.be/o0DK1AH47PI


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice video @ 1:43 you can see over a half spool gone and the shot at 1:51 get's my heart a pumping with the start of yet another gray hound run. Don't care who you are you never get use to this kind of display of a big blue. MS Marlana shows some mad skills while in the chair.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Really good! Now I've got _the Blue Marlin Blues_ too.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! That was cool!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys

....we paddled past petronius, horn, discoverer deep seas, globetrotter, blind faith and thunderhawk. Won't be making that trip again...like to stay local, and seem to do better local.

Saw three boats all weekend.!!!! Guess everyone was wisely at the nipple.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool !! way to get the bite , she will be bigger next time. Yall rock


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you dock at Palofox? We overnighted there in C5 this weekend and saw your stuff on the dock. Neat place and that Jacos' place has great eats.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! Very cool trip!


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Is Port Eads still deserted?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice opportunity. What did she eat?


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice Dave!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Do you dock at Palofox? We overnighted there in C5 this weekend and saw your stuff on the dock. Neat place and that Jacos' place has great eats.


 That's us! Palafox is a great marina (except for lack of parking). 

The fish ate a polukai sprocket...great lure! We had a Bart, a makaira, and couple naked shoo out, and she ate the biggest one. We were just south of discoverer deep seas ship. Scattered grass.

Port eads lodge was full, although there was only one boat at the marina. Not sure what was going on? The marina is very nice, with water, and power. They had no ice (machine broken) and diesel was $5/ gallon. The restaurant is supposed to be top notch, but we opted for pizza bites and wine in the cabin. Long walk to the lodge, and we didn't have our therms cell. 

Very easy to get in and out of marina. Hail them on 68 if going. Two young kids stay there year-round and sleep on site. 


Driscoll....it's time to see some posts! Wade says it's a done deal! Congrats. Put some pics up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love a video of a big blue crashing the surface.
good job on getting the bites. ya'll got it going on for sure!


----------



## jpark76 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip. Do you have any pictures of Port Eads? Also, did you contact them in advance to arrange dockage? If so, do you have that contact info? We are probably going to make a 4 day trip over there this fall if we can make it work.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

You can call them in advance, the # is 504-308-1602. 

We just showed up. Hail them on 68. The two young men working the docks are very helpful, and will meet you practically any time night or day. 

We were the only boat in their marina on a Friday night, so I'm not sure slip accommodations will be an issue. The lodge was, however, full. 

Sorry, no pics ...it was night. Very easy to get in an out of. Take the first left after you see their docks on the river. Good luck. 

Our cell phones did not work their. I'm not sure what service carrier they had.


----------

